# Mexican sativa macro and Black Domina bud



## leafminer (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like purps time for my sativas.
The first Domina shot is about 5 weeks into flower, the second is the number two clone just beginning inflorescence.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

beautiful color!


----------



## v35b (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks nice! I have some Sativas in the bloom room too.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks!
My main problem is what to do if the smoke is fabulous. I have only a female clone line.


----------

